# IBS bringing me to the point of desperation.



## Constantdiscomfort (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi I am a new poster and as I sit here I wonder how to sum up the effect IBS has had on my life for the past 32 years. Horrific pain, panic, inability to plan anything in advance, depression and fear for the future as the pain seems to be getting worse. I have had admission into casualty a few times with Compacted Bowel and been given medication to clear the bowel, however when taken for the prescribed period of time my constipation changed to chronic diarrhea, which totally incapacitated me for days on end and I was only able to leave home about one in three days. The Diarrhea I could cope with if it was pain free, but the pain was as bad as if I had not gone for ages. I have tried various medications for the relief of pain but none seem to work. I have a heart condition Arrhythmia and SVT's which is exacerbated by the pain and frequency of going to the toilet so I have now got to the point where I am totally afraid of any pain and cramp in the stomach. When I have a normal "going to the toilet day I can start going at about 8 am and can then continue, with hard motions and eventually long thin motions about every 10 minutes for the rest of the day, and this can go on till about 10 pm. I am unable to leave the toilet for most of the day and the pain is indescribable, honestly I have had three children and it is no different to the labour pains I had. I am now awaiting further tests, I have already been diagnosed with Diverticulitis but of late I have had a few weeks of no pain, but just going small amounts every other day, so I know that today my pain is going to be terrible and I am trying to keep as calm as possible and face it. I am tempted to take some Picolax I have here and see if that will clear it out more quickly, but am paralyzed by fear and indecision regarding doing something that makes the pain worse than normal. I acknowledge that the mind does play a part in making things worse, but I can't seem to find a way to face the pain and discomfort in a positive way any more. My question is, can anyone identify with me and some of my symptoms and do you have any ideas for coping mechanisms and perhaps pain relief. Thanks in advance.


----------



## colourfulsevens (Jul 22, 2018)

Have you ever gotten yourself tested for underlying causes?

SIBO, C. difficile, bile acid malabsorption, for example?


----------

